# catalina 22 for rent/charter



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

thinking about making our 22 available for chartering by the day, no captain. Charging around $200.00/day. Concerns are how to make sure no one steals the boat and or is responsible for damages once it is out. Anyone else doing something like this?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I would google "chartering sailboat DIY".... its possible, but concerns of insurance, CG regulations, and local ordinances (it would have to be a business which makes it a different beast)....

Now one thing you can do and forgo that is that if you have a local sailing school or sailing non-profit in the area - they will often pay at minimum moorage and maintenance if not some extra depending on demand...for having your boat in their fleet...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You'll need to have commercial insurance on the boat, and that is very expensive. I don't think that there will be many people who want to charter or rent a Catalina 22. You may also be required to have a USCG ticket to do this, even if you're not going aboard... 

Finally, the wear and tear on your boat will be rather extensive, and probably quite a bit more than if you were sailing it for the equivalent period of time—since many who charter boats aren't the most skilled sailors I've ever seen.


----------

